# r34 gtr oem parts wanted



## michealkirwan (Aug 4, 2017)

after r34 gtr oem 
rear light covers
bonnet hinges
front wings and risers
bonnet
side skirts
rear quarters
spoiler 
front lip
dont need to be new ill be painting anyway based in ireland


----------



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

I can assist if still in need


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

michealkirwan said:


> after r34 gtr oem
> rear light covers
> bonnet hinges
> front wings and risers
> ...


I have (from memory) 
bonnet hinges 
Front wings 
Wing risers 
Bonnet 
Front section of side skirt (go on the wing at the bottom) 
Additionally I have frp nismo side skirt and rear bumper extensions.

No idea on pricing
Collection from Birmingham


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Slm Tabz,

if you can give me rough idea on prices I might be intrested to buy for spares.
Front wings
Front section of side skirt (go on the wing at the bottom) 
Additionally I have frp nismo side skirt and rear bumper extensions.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

V-SpecII said:


> Slm Tabz,
> 
> if you can give me rough idea on prices I might be intrested to buy for spares.
> Front wings
> ...


I genuinely have no idea on prices.
Obviously won’t be giving them away so a fair deal for both parties would be nice.


----------

